

Lenders using Facebook, Twitter to gather borrower information - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10148/1061287-28.stm

======
pasbesoin
I find this as important as any of the other privacy discussions that have
been going on.

As I've commented before, particularly with regard to evaluations based upon
one's "social graph" (who are your "friends", and how do they "rate"?): Will
we end up with an automated and/or network-driven, electronic social
ostracism? Will I have to consider the financial and employment "side effects"
of befriending a person on Facebook? This is a major reason I've been very
unhappy with the "publification" of friends lists. In the long run, it may
segregate rather than unite.

Ironically, it's "South Park" that has perhaps most publicly addressed this
point, to date.

Some of the deepest implications of current "social networking" are not really
new, at all. And understanding their implications requires deeper
consideration not always endemic in the brash upstarts seeking to "conquer the
world".

